# Kamon Wing Chun



## daz1971 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi i am looking to join kamon wing chun at Eastbourne in East Sussex.Does anyone go there or know of someone who does and is it a good class?Thanks daz.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Jan 4, 2008)

Daz, 

I am an instructor at kamon, so I'll give you a completely unbiased view.
The Eastbourne Kamon class will be the bestest awesomest martial arts class you've ever been to!

Just kidding
The training is good and each instructor is handpicked by Kevin Chan for their background in other arts, responsible attitude and streetwise mentality

Bear in mind that each kamon class is different and will have something different to offer. If you pay the cross training fee, you can also get to the other Kamon classes in your area

My advice is to give it a go for a month and see if it is what you are looking for


----------



## daz1971 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for your advise it's much appreciated.


----------

